# If its not there already, when does the milk come in?



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You all know that Tilly kidded yesterday evening, bout 12 hours ago. Well when I went out to check on the little family, her udder was the same size its always been. I know for a fact that the kids nursed right after birth as I saw them. The kids are crying and shes not standing for them to nurse, keeps scraping them off. Now I know this part is somewhat normal but when I went to milk a bit out thinking she was maybe full, there's nothing there, teats are pretty flabby, like nothing in them. No enlargement to the udder either. The babies are running around and playing so maybe they already drained her? They look healthy and energetic but don't have round bellies, kinda flat all the way down. I have the colostrum powder but I don't know if I should supplement or not. Sheesh, I thought the :hair: ing would stop after the birth, nope, its just started anew.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the babies are crying and want to nurse and they are that young she should be letting them nurse -- chances are she doenst have any milk or very little to feed them. You might need to supplement wtih bottles till her production goes up.

what are you feeding her? is she a dairy goat (assume so due to the location of this question being in the dairy diaries but want to be sure)

is her udder hard in anyway? if so you need ot put warm compresses on it and massage it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Stacey, thanks for answering so quickly. Tilly is a Nubian 2 years old. Shes the one with the udder injury. Her udder is not hard, its normal body temp, and the same size as it was in the pictures yesterday. As far as feed, she gets 4 cups 18% feed, 3lb coffee can of Chopped alfalfa 2x daily, Grass hay free choice. I will be starting her on alfalfa pellets since the shipment just came in. Oh yeah, she also gets CMPK drench 2x daily for now.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, if they are crying and kinda "flat" in their tummy I'd give them the colostrum powder. At this point it can't hurt. Good luck!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I supplemented them with 4oz each. When I went in there they were trying to nurse and getting very frustrated as they weren't getting anything. Hopefully she will come into her milk soon. The girls will be weaned soon and I really didn't want any more bottle babies. After I gave the supplement they started to pass the meconium. 1 little boy is really straining and may have to have a little help. I will go back out later to see. I want mama to do as much of the mothering as is possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes ...you will have to supplement them..until mom gets her milk in....but still leave them on the mom....the kids will help stimulate her .....You can also get oxytocin from your vet and that will help her drop milk.....
Sounds like you are feeding her right.... :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I had to put my foot down with DH. He has literally fallen in love with the little brown with the white belly band and wanted to bring him in. No No NO NO way, No how. NO. 2 bottle babies in the house is plenty thank you very much. These little guys will stay with mama. Hes also wanting to keep the little guy intact. This one I am not so sure about. I had planned on selling the boys. He was OK with this until they were born, now hes not so sure. Hes such a softie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say it but you probably will have bottle babies at least supplementing.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I left my bottle baby with a friendly auntie and her kids. She wouldn't feed him of course, I did that, but he did learn he was a goat and not a dog. I'd leave them with her if she's not being mean to them, but, I'm afraid you are going to have to feed them.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Shes not being mean at all. She just loves her babies. She is letting them nurse a little, just doesn't seem to be anything there. I am hoping it will come in soon.
This may need to be moved to kidding korral since its more to do with the babies than the doe other than the no milk


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

All I can do is tell my one experience. My doe kidded early with a single doeling. Momma did not come into much milk. The baby died in 24 hours so I was going to milk momma. I got one cup at each milking. I even started milking her three times a day and she never went up in milk production. (2 cups a day - that's it) After 3 weeks I decided it wasn't worth it and am now drying her off. So, it's possible your doe just won't come into milk but you do need to give it more time.

It was suggested that I use a very warm, wet towel and hold it against her udder to see if that helps to let the milk down. Someone also suggested getting milk thistle and giving it to her to help with milk production.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I have been increasing the amount of colostrum I am giving them since mama still doesn't hardly have anything. I started at 2 ounces, then 4, then 6, and both boys just sucked down 8 ounces of colostrum. Then they went to mama and tried to get something from her. She is standing for them so that's good. Shes been drinking water like its going out of style and has probably drank 4 gallons today. Her temp is normal and shes eating normally if not a bit more vigorously. Shes got clumpy poops but that could be due to the birth and the wormer. I wormed her with Ivermectin 1cc per 25lbs, she weighs 120 so I used 5 cc's.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They got another 8 ounces and a snack off mama at 10:15. I checked mamas udder and it feels like some milk is coming in. I was able to express a few squirts out after the babies moved off her so there is some in there. I don't know whether I should try and milk her out a bit tomorrow or wait as the babies are nursing some. If I did milk her I probably wouldn't get much more than a cup if the size is anything to go by.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Believe it or not ...the bumping and nursing that the kids do ...stimulates her to let her milk down 
the more stimulation ...the more milk there will be..........even if "we" bumped her udder and milked her out stimulates her.....I would honestly recommend...to let the kids nurse from her and also...supplement until mom gets her milk in... :wink: :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok now to the supplement. The baby girls are on Manna Pro NurseAll replacer and doing really good. No scours at all in their whole lives, and great weight gain. Should I use this on them also or just use whole milk? until she comes in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the milk replacer would be fine. I am not a huge fan of whole milk - never had a goat do well on it :shrug:


----------

